# Fall from Grace



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This short has been moved to The Heresy News Network.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Intresting. I'll like to see where this goes from here. .

-BoK


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

As a heads up, the story has been moved and a link added. Enjoy!


----------

